# Basking Shark at the County Pier 3/17



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

This was in Panama City Beach yesterday off our county pier, thought I'd share!




Ryan took this first pic of Josh with a basking shark


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Linda, that is incredible. NOw explain why the guy got out of the kayak???


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow!! That was cool.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

thats freakin awesome thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> Linda, that is incredible. NOw explain why the guy got out of the kayak???


I am guessing, with or without a mask, he just wanted to check it out...

Basking sharks are plankton feeders and of ZERO threat of attacking man...

AWESOME PICS BTW!!!

Brent


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Holy Crap!!! All I could think of was the theme from Jaws when the shark was swimming toward him, then when he jumped in I thought free kayak. Looks cool though, that would be like swimming with a whale shark.

Tod


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That was great!!! I'd done the same thing, that's a cool sight....Suprised a bunch of tourists were not throwing rigs at him!!!!!


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

i bet him jumpin in knocked a bunch of tourists pants off too haha


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

That's so cool! I love it here!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Really cool video thanks for sharing.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

neato


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats very cool. What a rare species for our waters, I would have swam with it too.

Thanks for sharing the video


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Thats very cool. What a rare species for our waters, I would have swam with it too.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the video


+1. I would have to ride him if I saw it that close!!!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Great post and atruely rare sighting, very litle is known about these creatures, and too swim with one will be the opportunity of a lifetime.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

that thing looks huge next to that kayak. i would have jumped in to swim with it also


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I really enjoyed the film and pictures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Holy Cow! .. . that kayaker is INSANE! Did you see how close he got to the FISHING PIER, he's lucky he wasn't pelted with lead weights!


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

thats amazing.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

BentStraight said:


> Holy Cow! .. . that kayaker is INSANE! Did you see how close he got to the FISHING PIER, he's lucky he wasn't pelted with lead weights!


Hahaha that's FUNNY! You are right Josh (the kayaker) was in more danger from flying ling jigs then that basking shark


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Speechless :thumbup:

BUT NO WAY I'M GETTING OUT THE BOAT.:no:


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

So, at what point did he realize it was a basking shark... after the 3rd or 4th messing up the wetsuit????


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

swhiting said:


> So, at what point did he realize it was a basking shark... after the 3rd or 4th messing up the wetsuit????


man with camera probably yelled down and told him


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bump_N_Twitch said:


> man with camera probably yelled down and told him


i *do not* think i would take the word of someone else that it is a whatever shark......and then just dive in to see:whistling:


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

chevelle427 said:


> i *do not* think i would take the word of someone else that it is a whatever shark......and then just dive in to see:whistling:


good point haha. maybe he just likes to live on the edge


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

This video is now world famous! Congrats Linda!!!!...Just saw you on Good Morning America! Everyone should watch out this weekend for Linda and Josh on other networks, too! 266,000 You Tube hits now...Lets see how many there will be by the end of the weekend!


----------

